# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Redução de fotos

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Como sabem, a maioria das máquinas fotograficas tira fotos de alta resolução, o que se torna quase impossivel de visualizar na Net. Por isso é necessário software para as reduzir de qualidade.

Junto anexo um link, onde se poderá fazer o download de um software que reduz de uma só vez, todas as fotos que colocarmos numa determinada directoria.

Experimentem:

http://www.imageresizer.com/

----------

